# The THRILLER Litter Comes to the Forum



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

ChaCha whelped 3 lovely little pups, 2 boys and 1 girl on 12/2/2011. The theme for the litter is: The THRILLER Litter. As before, I will keep everyone posted as to their progress. Each of them has gained 2 oz since birth and they seem quite content and happy. 

You are all so creative that I would love your input as to their AKC register names playing upon the Thriller theme of MJs Music titles.

Here are some individual photos of them at 3 days old and one of Mama and her babies.

By the way, the pups are spoken for, pending their 7 and 8 week evaluations. Who knows, they may have found their forever family with a forum member or two!?!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Three little precious ones! I never tire of seeing puppies on the forum and can't believe how my heart still thrills at the sight of them.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww So beautiful !! Congratulations. Who are going to be the lucky moms?  So exciting...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute as can be!!

I like the Thriller theme, very original  I suppose you have to name one Billie Jean

Kara


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Their call names are: PrinceM; Paris and Blanket. I hope you all will come up with MJ's song titles that reflect the Thriller theme. I was thinking about calling PrinceM :" LaMontanaThriller," but I'm not quite happy with that.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Adorable. Congratulations! Mama looks glamorous, given the short time since delivery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What cuties! And Mom looks EXTREMELY pleased with herself! (as she should be!:biggrin1


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! I have to agree - Mom looks quite proud! And what a tease you are, Pattie!! 'They may have found their forever homes with a forum member or two'????!! Stinker! :biggrin1: Sorry, I am no good at names - took me a good six weeks I think, to just give Finn a call name. Your new 'kids' are so cute!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I LOVE IT  What an awesome theme for awesome looking pups!!

Somebody already said "Billie Jean"; maybe for one of the male pups you could call him Vincent (for Vincent Price who does an awesome spooky narative in the actual Thriller song). 

I really like the "LaMontana Thriller pups" title. 

Thank you for sharing this


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Those are gorgeous pups and Mom!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...how sweet. What cuties. I never tire of the puppy pics!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice! We've had a number of Parti Beltons like those two. Some even with the same spot locations. Karen's Kodi may be one of them. I don't remember his markings as a puppy right off.

Looks like they are going to have nice fur like their Mom too!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Maybe the little female pup's name can be, for the paperwork, "Pretty Young Thing Billie Jean". And for one of the boys "Gotta be Starting Something Vincent".


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Your pups are adorable Pattie! 

I never tire of seeing beautiful puppies! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love the big black spot on one of the rumps. So cute!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I too like Billie Jean..
What a cute trio and Mom is beautiful!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

ChaCha is such a glamour puss!Even after just giving birth!Looking forward to watching them grow,as always they are stunners.You must be thrilled to bits!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I especially love "Gotta Be Startin Somethin'". Not wanting to use Billie Jean alone, but I do like Pretty Young Thing Billie Jean. MJ has a song called "Girlfriend." Whaddaya think of that?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What about Rockin'Robin for one of the boys?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Nice! We've had a number of Parti Beltons like those two. Some even with the same spot locations. Karen's Kodi may be one of them. I don't remember his markings as a puppy right off.
> 
> Looks like they are going to have nice fur like their Mom too!


Quite similar... Kodi, Jib and their third Parti Belton brother (the other 2 were Irish Pied) all had a single spot on their back. There is an adorable photo of the whole litter on this page:

http://www.starbornhavanese.com/recentpuppies.html

under Razzle/Posh 2nd litter. Kodi is the chubbette in the middle.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

So sweet!  Does Kodi still have the spot?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The girl could be "Ola"-girlfriend in the video's name.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Tom, Love Ola! Great names. Keep 'em coming. I just downloaded a list of all of MJ's song titles. I'll send some of them out for your thoughts. As the pups get older and out and about, the appropriate titles might just jump right out. 

Karen and Tom, loved seeing Kodi and his sibs litter photos. Loved the other babies, too. Thanks for sharing.

I don't think the two White kids with Black markings will be Beltons. There are absolutely no dark spots in the hair or on their skin -- AT THIS TIME. As we know, the Belton spots do show up as they mature. Guess time will make that determination.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's probably too early for the skin spots to show up. I asked Pam, since I don't even try to keep up with that sort of thing, she says 14 weeks up to a year for the skin spots. Ermine spots in the hair follow the skin spots. I'd bet money they are going to be Beltons, with those patterns.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What kind of bet are we talking here? I'm sure they will have some spots, but I don't think they will have so many as to turn grey. See, I'm qualifying my Belton definition. <smile>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi didn't show Belton spots until he was several months old. I think Pam just assumed they would be Beltons because of Razzle. He's still not NEARLY as extreme as some of the Beltons I've seen. He has some pretty striping on his back, and on black stripe on one leg.

I'll try to find some photos of his coat progression and post them later. It might also be interesting for people to see how the coat of a puppy without the curly gene matures over time as well as the Belton pattern.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They don't really turn gray, even though it may look that way from a distance or in a picture. They have some numbers of little black bunches of hairs that come out mixed in with some of the white. More like Ermine spots. Some have a lot. Some have very few, even down to just some on the feet. 

I know there are some extreme partis that don't Belton, but we've never had one born with that pattern that didn't to some degree.

Do you have their pedigree shown somewhere?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> Kodi didn't show Belton spots until he was several months old. I think Pam just assumed they would be Beltons because of Razzle. He's still not NEARLY as extreme as some of the Beltons I've seen. He has some pretty striping on his back, and on black stripe on one leg.
> 
> I'll try to find some photos of his coat progression and post them later. It might also be interesting for people to see how the coat of a puppy without the curly gene matures over time as well as the Belton pattern.


I will look forward to seeing the photos Karen, the Belton gene is very interesting to watch.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pattie said:


> What kind of bet are we talking here? I'm sure they will have some spots, but I don't think they will have so many as to turn grey. See, I'm qualifying my Belton definition. <smile>


Awww, that's a BIG "qualification":biggrin1:... Kodi's CERTAINLY not a "grey" dog by ANYONE'S standards, but he's also a Belton.

I also wonder why these dogs are still called "Parti", even though they have such a REALLY distinct pattern (colored head and one or more dorsally centered spots) that we see over and over again. I strongly suspect there is a specific gene controlling this. It's really pretty different than the random "Parti" pattern that is also seen. Tom will understand when I say that it's like Pinto horses. There is a pattern called "Overo" and a pattern called "Tobiano". They are both considered Pintos, (spotted horses) but very different genes control the spread of color.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> So sweet!  Does Kodi still have the spot?


Yes. But, of course, with a long coat, it doesn't look like a spot... the hair falls down both sides, so it looks like a stripe.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep, you guys are all right. Thanks for all of your comments. When I described the coat as "turn"ing gray, what I meant to say is that extreme Belton may "look" gray from a distance. Obviously when there are lots of black spots, the intermngling of the black with the white looks gray. The puppies pedigree can be found here: http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pair_en.php?id1=24733&id2=23836. It is interesting to me that this duo has produced black and tans/silver, solid black, B&W particolor and now White particolor. I just love the variety.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our dogs only share a couple of the dogs on that pedigree, 4 and 5 generations back, but I'm sure if one doesn't carry for it, the other does. Also, there are some other pictures on the other side of the pedigree that look like to me a high probability to carry.

The colors your pair produce sound a lot like the colors ours produce too.

Some really like it (Belton), and some really don't like it. One thing about producing a wide variety of colors though, it makes it easy to please a wide variety of homes.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Tom,
Thanks for your comments. As far as Belton, goes, we'll just have to wait with anticipation to see what shows up. Since I only breed to try to better my lines and for my next little show stopper, I don't have many litters. I approach breeding Havanese in the same way that I did Newfoundlands many years ago. There are only 2 in this litter that will go home with new families. I love all of my new and old puppy people and have been very fortunate that they have found my dogs. Still it is difficult to let my babies go, so I am glad I only have to let two of them out of my immediate sight -- and that is if I don't decide in the end to keep a male and female, which I've often done in the past <smile>.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*The Thrillers Are One Week Old Today*

Wow, time does fly. Here are 3 photos of the Thiller Chilluns:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the round little belly showing on the first picture. They're all adorable.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

They are cuties.But do you think there will be a birthday pic of Cruz in a few days?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

gorgeous!!! Congrats !!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What little cuties! Sure looks like Mom is feeding them well!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Clare,

Cruze lives with a wonderful retired couple who absolutely adore him. He has been cut down into a puppy cut for easy maintenance and he has a furbro, too, who is a little oder, but who has gotten new life having to keep up with Cruze. That is a pup I so dearly miss, but he has the life of Riley, by the way, which is his given name now. I just spoke with his family over this past weekend and they all went on a Thanksgiving trip to visit their daughter, who has a lab. Cruze took the whole house over, including the lab and it was a wonderful experience for all. Makes me very proud to know that he is so loved.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

These pups sure do look well fed. I don't think they are having to fight alot for a spot next to mom at meal time. I think it would be great if the 2 particolor's turned out to be Belton's. I like the look.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Billie Jean's got my number for the girl - you can't name her Dirty Diana - lol
Moonwalk one name for one boy
Thinking on another boy name - How about I'm bad, I'm bad, I'm really really bad (just kidding)


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Boys names Man in the Mirror, Rockin Robin? that is an old Michael Jackson song


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Pattie said:


> Clare,
> 
> Cruze lives with a wonderful retired couple who absolutely adore him. He has been cut down into a puppy cut for easy maintenance and he has a furbro, too, who is a little oder, but who has gotten new life having to keep up with Cruze. That is a pup I so dearly miss, but he has the life of Riley, by the way, which is his given name now. I just spoke with his family over this past weekend and they all went on a Thanksgiving trip to visit their daughter, who has a lab. Cruze took the whole house over, including the lab and it was a wonderful experience for all. Makes me very proud to know that he is so loved.


Thanks Pattie for the update,he certainly is a great little character,and the name Riley suits him very well!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, Kathy!

They are so well fed. I would love it if their coats stayed bright white as they are now, but I will be happy either way. How are the boys? Love the avatar.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Sandi,

You and I are on the same wavelength for not using Dirty Diana LOL


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

lol - this is fun - sure wish I had puppies I could pick out names for


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Thrillers are 1 wk old. Here are individual photos*

Here's just even more evidence that the Thrillers are chunky monkeys. Blanket, Paris & Prince Michael.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

And of course.....It Don't Matter if it's Black or White!!!!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Pattie- Check out my new avatar pic. The boys are great. I love the shape of Blanket's head-very nice.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG. he is so darling. I LOVE my boys. Guess who Blanket reminds me of? Right now he is my favorite. I'm thinking seriously about calling him LaMontana Thriller Night or Thriller Knight.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Blanket is my favorite because he's black and partial to black. Last summer when two of our grandchildren were here, Jon wanted to know which was the one named Olive. That was easy, it was Oliver, but when he asked who was napkin, we had no idea.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

That's funny, Becky.:biggrin1:


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pattie- LaMontana Thriller Night is a great name-love it!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, Kathy. I really think that's going to be Blanket's registered name. He is adorable. Well, all 3 are adorable. I vacillate between them every 5 minutes as to which I like at that moment. They are moving about quite well for not having their eyes open yet.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this thread! The babies are so adorable it's no wonder you hate to part with them!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*The Three Thrillers are 2 weeks old today!*

Here's an update on the three little Thrillers. 
Here they are at two weeks of age. Today both Paris and Blanket have opened their beautiful little eyes. Prince Michael is waiting on that a bit. All three of them are chunky monkeys. Since we have only 5 photos that canbe uploaded at one time, Prince Michael's closeup will have to come later.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet babies!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Christmas puppies!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'd be careful. Santa might stuff a few of those cuties into his sack and head back up the chimney with them. They would be hard to pass up.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh so cute the cotton really looks like snow!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yay! All eyes are open and shining. Little ones are toddling about. I will try to get photos today. Next week when they are 3 weeks old, they will be moving into bigger digs with their own potty patch.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Boys are always a bit sloweround: Just kidding now they all can see


----------



## Bona (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratulations! They are so adorable!!! Keep us posted on their growth and share more photos.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Thrillers are 3 weeks old today.*

*:whoo:It's a milestone for the Thrillers, Paris, PrinceM (Mikey) and Blanket- 3 weeks today. I have prepared their new, larger digs in the living room, but will probably wait until Sunday to move them there. They had a trial run today, but acted like real babies (LOL), cried, and wanted back in their safe whelping box. So we'll give them another taste of freedom tomorrow. They are still walking around like drunken sailors anyway. Enjoy the pictures.*

*From the top: Mikey, Paris and Blanket "Life is hard."*


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, heavens! Just look at those sweet tummies! Just want to kiss them! Just precious, Pattie!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

hee hee love those tummy pictures!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Priceless photos! I agree, I want to kiss those tummies. Made my day.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Can't get any cuter than that, now all we need is the puppy smell and little puppy noises to go along with the pic.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pattie said:


> *:whoo:It's a milestone for the Thrillers, Paris, PrinceM (Mikey) and Blanket- 3 weeks today. I have prepared their new, larger digs in the living room, but will probably wait until Sunday to move them there. They had a trial run today, but acted like real babies (LOL), cried, and wanted back in their safe whelping box. So we'll give them another taste of freedom tomorrow. They are still walking around like drunken sailors anyway. Enjoy the pictures.*
> 
> *From the top: Mikey, Paris and Blanket "Life is hard."*


I'm sorry, but I just don't believe those puppies can walk... Even like deunken sailors. They are so fat that they must need to ROLL from one place to another!ound: i have to agree, those are about the cutest tummies I've ever seen.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear little chubby tum tums!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my those have got to be the most darling little 3 week old puppy's I have ever seen. Fat rollie pollie pups are the best!:llama:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I've moved them into the "big" X-pen in the Liv. Rm with Mama. So far so good. Put down one of their soiled pee pads on top of the potty patch as an inducement. Had a little crying still, but if all goes well, they will not go back to the whelping pen tonight. We'll see how the little chubettes do today.

Thanks everyone for your dear comments. Those little tummies are so hard to resist. They are batting one another and chewing faces and tales. I will try to get a little video of them in action.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats, another beautiful litter. Love that you share your little babies with all of us.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Video:The Thrillers wrastlin'*

Here's a video of the Thrillers wrestling with each other. They are 3.5 weeks old now and have moved into their new, larger digs in the living room. What a trip they are. Here is the video on YouTube:

*



*


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So cute! Love those fat tummy pictures! Thanks so much for sharing the puppy pictures.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So cute, I just never tire of cute pups. Lucky you, I just don't know how you get anything done, the temptation to watch them play, must call you regularly. It is really wonderful that you share them with all of us. Thank you.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It makes me laugh watching the cute little rough and tumble pups,with the sensuous music in the back ground! Thank you for sharing your beautiful litters with us on the forum,they are always a joy to watch.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*The Thriller Litter is 6 weeks old today*

MIkey, Paris and Blanket are 6 weeks old today. It's been awhile since you've seen them. Here is a video on YouTube to catch you up:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

They are so beautiful!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, yay puppies!!! Thanks so much for updating us!
I love the way mama is watching them the whole time, so sweet!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

As always beautiful puppies,and a sweet video,thank you.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Such cuties...I love the pic of the one sleep with his legs through the pen.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are such little cuties and their mom is so sweet sitting there watching over them!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

So glad you finally posted, I was beginning to worry. They are little fluff balls now Ozzie looks great too.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OHHHHH SWEET JESUS, HELP ME! If I didn't already have a full pack, I'd be callin' you up!!!!! They are GORGEOUS! And my love for Micheal would have put me over the top! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these pups!!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Look at those little happy tails!!!!! I do believe they are laughing. Such dolls.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, the puppies had a big day today as some of their new families came to visit. They are sleeping off the excitement now and I know they need their rest. In fact, all of the dogs loved the visitors and had a great time. Everyone is conked out. I love it when the folks are so excited about their soon to be new furfamily members. I think I neeed a rest, too. LOL


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

OK, I could not resist videoing the Thrillers today as they played outside in their very first snow. At 6 and one half weeks old, Mikey, Blanket and Paris are curious, active and just adorably fun to watch. Mama ChaCha was there to supervise, too.

Here's the YouTube video link:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what fun it is to watch those gorgeous little things play!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my goodness! thank you so much for sharing!! I just adore those little pups and sweet Cha cha making sure they are okay!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are so playful and curious! It is fun to watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Your litter is just darling Pattie. I loved watching them play in the snow and find a leaf or two.  I just have to say......the momma......-------> :kiss: She is beautiful! It seems like most Momma's are cut down and I have to tell you that seeing her in full coat is really cool to see that it can be done. A person would never know she was having pups just a few short weeks ago. 

Is it hard to keep a Mom in full coat?:ear:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to watch my little babies!

Julie, it can be hard to keep mama in full coat, but it can be done. I just could not bear to cut ChaCha down. With the Glorious Glorias litter, she lost her undercoat and I felt she was too thin. This time with the Thrillers, I decided that she needed to have more food so I fed her 4 times daily and I supplemented her with fresh goat's milk three times every day (until just 3 days ago). She is at the perfect weight (not a little skeleton) and her coat has stayed quite nice. However, the pups do create mats if I don't brush her daily and bathe and groom every week. 

On the pups' and ChaCha's outing this morning again, she was really playful with them and teaching them run like hell. They are getting it. We are supposed to have snow again tomorrow and for a couple of days thereafter, so the pups won't get to play outside until the snow disappears. They want to be out of their x-pen except when they are sleeping. They are getting to be real little Havanese puppies.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well ChaCha is gorgeous Pattie.......and that speaks to how wonderful you are as a breeder to maintain her and her pups with all the extra care involved.

She looks great and the puppies are adorable! My favorites are still Michael and Blanket.....but Paris is close behind for sure. The markings on Michael's behind by his tail has just won me over. That's just cute to see coming and going! :becky:

Do you think you will keep one for a show prospect?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Pattie--you should set your next video to this:

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QGs6pxJAQElOTgN8XoslqhC0FWJhFumNycJTJjRqmKOJA

Your litter inspired me to go down memory lane a bit. I remember watching Michael Jackson's first moonwalk on tv. The next day everyone was trying to duplicate it and it was not long before a glitter glove and socks came along........


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Darling bouncy pups!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Julie,

I am most certainly keeping one of them. I just wish I could decide which one to keep LOL. Thanks for the compliments on ChaCha. She is a gorgeous girl -- always has been and I take no credit for her wonderful breeding. I was just lucky to get her from an excellent breeder. She is a lovely girl that gave me a lot to work with and made it so easy when getting her CH and then GCH. 

I love the Michael link. Made me have to watch all of his videos (doggone it). I will try to download Billie Jean for my next video. I was a real fan of his. I loved his dancing and his marvelous talent.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Be still my heart! I am in love! And their names are perfect...if I got to have one of those pups, I would certainly keep their name the same!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I thought I would share the Thrillers official AKC registered names. I register all of my puppies to myself and I co-own them if they are show prospects. I wanted to keep the Thriller theme but I always officially name my puppies in Spanish. For Mikey, I wanted him to be named "King of Pop," but the closest I could come is to use the Spanish word for music - "clarin." So MIkey is LaMontana El Rey de Clarin. I wanted Blanket to be "Thriller Night." In Spanish his name is LaMontana Suspenso Por La Noche. Paris probably should have been named Billie Jean, but I don't like the name, so instead I called her LaMontana La Dama De La Danza or Lady of Dance in English.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Pattie, the latest video is great! I love watching pups discover new things! And I agree, ChaCha's coat is just gorgeous (and her markings are to die for!)


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*The Thriller Litter is 8 weeks old*





. They are 8 weeks old already and I can hardly believe it. They will be going home to their new families in a couple of weeks. I'll think about that tomorrow (shades of Scarlett O'Hara). See them on YouTube.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Be still my heart!! I should NOT have watched that!!! 
they are just the most precious puppies!!
Great video and PERECT music choice!! 

is that mama cha cha playing with them outside at the end!? So sweet how she is watching over them!!
Thank you SO much for sharing!! What lucky families they have...


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, Tammy, that is ChaCha playing with them. She is just the greatest mom. Tough when she needs to be and sweet and gentle all the rest of the time.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great video Pattie, that really put a smile on my face 

They are so cute and I loved the part out by the playset with ChaCha. It must be so hard to let them go.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Pattie said:


> Yes, Tammy, that is ChaCha playing with them. She is just the greatest mom. Tough when she needs to be and sweet and gentle all the rest of the time.


awwwww so sweet! How many litters has she had? How many can a hav mom have?? Just wondering how long she'll be a 'workin' mom?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your videos always put a smile on my face. I am sure its kinda sad when they go to their new homes, but you will be able to get some work done...I mean if I were you all I would want to do is watch them, so adorable.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Julie, Tammy and Magpie,

Yes, it is hard to let them go and I do cry -- can't help it, but I know they will be well loved. This is ChaCha's second litter. She may have one more but that will be after her next season is skipped. Generally, I like my girls to have only 3 litters. Stems from my breeding Newfs. That is all I ever permitted my Newf girls to have.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Another video Cooper loved watching lol They are adorable and how easy they make us smile  I have to stop looking at all these puppy videos but I can't resist.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Love the video. The pups are gorgeous!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Pattie said:


> Julie, Tammy and Magpie,
> 
> Yes, it is hard to let them go and I do cry -- can't help it, but I know they will be well loved. This is ChaCha's second litter. She may have one more but that will be after her next season is skipped. Generally, I like my girls to have only 3 litters. Stems from my breeding Newfs. That is all I ever permitted my Newf girls to have.


awwwww man... LOL do you have another up and coming b/w mama!??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They are absolutely adorable Pattie! I am in love! :kiss:
There will be 3 lucky owners for sure.....

I especially loved hearing the Michael Jackson song during the video. Great touch! :thumb:

Mama is a beauty......and so are the 2 sables checking out the puppies. You must have sables who keep their beautiful colors?


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Gosh, they are so bouncy and cute! Just beautiful!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Julie, I am keeping Paris, so yes, I am one of the lucky owners. Tammy, yes, if all goes as planned, I will have Paris as the next up and coming B&W girl. Paris and Ozz are my next show kids. Ozz will be showing at his first big show in the Bred-By class in mid-Feb. Can't wait. The two sable's are my heart boy, RICOSuave and his 1/2 sister Pearl. RICO, has kept his color, a lot of red tone. Pearl is my little beauty.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay!! glad to hear! I hope Paris is as a wonderful a mama as Chacha is!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL, Tammy, you just made me giggle. You better hurry up and start saving. You've got serious IWAP fever!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am thrilled you are keeping Paris and we will get to see her grow up and become a beautiful show girl. She certainly has a head start!

All your dogs are gorgeous Pattie~:kiss:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> LOL, Tammy, you just made me giggle. You better hurry up and start saving. You've got serious IWAP fever!


LOL, I'm saving, I'm saving!  but with my tiny little job and family vacations to save for too, it is SLOW going!! :frusty:

I am satisfied just dreaming and watching all these beautiful pups grow up!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

As always a wonderful video,I love seeing them all mixing happily together,grown up Havs and bouncy puppies.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for watching these little ones grow. I can't believe it but today they are nine weeks old and are going home next weekend. I will really miss them. I want to keep all 3 so badly. Wish I could. At least I'll have Paris <smile>


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness! NO they can't be ready to leave already!!!? :Cry:
at least we can watch paris grow up!! :hug:


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

3 beautiful puppies. Are you keeping 1, it would be hard not to. Saw Ozz in there too, boy he has gotten big, he looks good.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Opps, missed the part about you keeping Paris


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Adorable puppies. I know their new famillies will be thrilled.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, Kathy and Janet. I know they will be very happy. I am so fortunate to have found such wonderful families for all of my pups, including, you, Kathy. Beau, my favorite pup from the last litter, is in your loving hands. 

Ozz is entered in 3 shows in Mid-Feb. If we can make it over the pass in good weather, that is. I look forward to it. He is a very handsome fellow.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

. I would love to see a Photo of Paris I get the two mixed up. For a while I thought they looked like twins but one has more white on her head. I know how hard it is for you when your pups leave time goes way too fast


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a wonderful video. Gosh, I can hardly believe how fast the time has gone by!
Gorgeous pups!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*The Thrillers, Mikey, Paris and Blanket pass BAER tests*

I am so happy to say that the little Thrillers each passed their BAER Hearing Test with flying colors. Actually, I did not expect less of them. They are beginning to go to their new homes now. Sad and happy all at the same time.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Pattie said:


> Yes, Tammy, that is ChaCha playing with them. She is just the greatest mom. Tough when she needs to be and sweet and gentle all the rest of the time.


I know my weaknesses...I would NOT look at the puppies until today..I thought it might be okay because they would all be spoken for at this time! And I must say it worked for me, I did NOT WANT a PUPPY......No, I did not....I want ChaCha...seriously I love her color and she seems like such a wonderful girl...
Who are the others, you do have some beautiful Havs and from the looks of the coats you have some very sore arms...you must either brush in your sleep or you are also a groomer...ound: What a pleasure to see all those beautiful coats. ..


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Flynn

Thanks so much for your kind words. Yeah, that ChaCha has so many admirers. There is not a person who comes here that does not want to take her home. Matter of fact, plenty of judges thought very highly of her, too. Now that she is a Grand Champion, she is out of the limelight, that she loves so much. I miss seeing her in the ring! Hopefully, Paris, her daughter from this litter, whom I am keeping for myself , will do as well as her mommy.

The other dogs are: RICOSuave the sire of this litter, the red sable; Pearl, the lighter sable and RICO's half sister; and the black and white dog is Ozz from the first pairing of RICO and ChaCha. He has been in the ring already once in the new AKC 3-6 mo class and ended up taking a Puppy Toy Group II. He will begin showing again in a few weeks. I hope he does his parents proud.

I am not a groomer, but I love to keep my dogs in their long coats. They are bathed weekly and groomed every other day.

Here are some photos of the four of them at their best: RICO, ChaCha, Ozz and Pearlie.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!! absolutely stunning!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great pictures, I have been in love with them since the bringing the paper in video. I can look at the puppies and be admire them and feel happy you found the great homes. I feel my house is full enough of pups...anymore and DH will get no attention.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, Tammy. The photos of RICO and Pearl were taken by our Heather. She is a very professional photographer, besides being my friend.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful dogs and pictures!


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

What gorgeous pictures and your furbabies are stunning. You should be so proud!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Magpie LOL,

I love that newspaper boy video, too. I still look at it from time to time, even though I can just watch RICO get the paper every day!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ozz is steeling my Zoe's heart


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Suzi,

That is a darling photo of Zoe and your artwork is so cute. Made me smile. I'll show Ozz. Zoe is his first groupie! LOL


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

@ Suzi how did you do that to the picture? is there a program? I'm not to computer knowledgeable ound:

:focus:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

All your Havs are stunning,they look as if they have sturdy frames,or is it just that they have very profuse coats,the fur around their heads looks particularly full and luxurious.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

whitzend said:


> @ Suzi how did you do that to the picture? is there a program? I'm not to computer knowledgeable ound:
> 
> :focus:


 Yes I have windows 7 and I just pushed edit on one of my pictures and the program popped up. I think its called paint. Originally I was trying to find the one that would get rid of red eyes. I found that once but Haven't been able to find it again. I may have gotten rid of it when my brother cleaned up my computer. I'm am so challenged at computers but I just played around with the painting program.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi, if you push edit and your pictures in the file pop up then click on the one you want to edit and it will come up enlarged with another tool bar at the top and it should have the red eye on that one.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

suzi, loved the photo, tried to upload the ones of my dog we'd mentioned but got a message it was too large.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Clare, 

Thanks again for the lovely compliments. Both RICO and his son, Ozz have very good bone. They certainly fit the breed standard for "sturdy little dogs." Pearl has more bone than ChaCha does by a smidge, but both are not slight boned either. And yes, they do have full coats, too.


----------

